# Orange Lake North Village



## Debbyd57 (Jan 1, 2011)

We are thinking about an exchange into Orange Lakes, and have the choice of the West Village or the North Village.  I know they are redoing the West Village but what is the condition of the inside of the units in the North Village?  Are they starting to look run down or not?  Thanks.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry I can't help you with info on the North Village. We just got back from a week in a 2 bedroom at East Village. Everything had been totally redone. Unit was spotless. Everyday the staff would leave a message for any activities that the resort might be having. We did not receive a single phone call asking us to attend a TS presentation. We were asked about it at check in and told them we were not interested and they never bothered us about it again during the entire week. We had free WIFI in unit as well as free in room safe. The only thing that surprised us is that there was no midweek cleaning/towel exchange. It was fine with us as there was plenty of everything in the unit including a washer & dryer. We would definately stay in the East Village again. We have stayed in the West Village twice. That was before they started refurbishing them. Units were older but well maintained at the time. All in all Orange Lake in our opinion is a great place to stay. Just remember it is a cashless resort. You can charge to credit or debit cards or your room if you left a credit card imprint at check in.

FYI - there is a new restaurant called the Ale House just as you turn to go in the East Village Gate. Food was good and prices were very good. They also have daily food and drink specials. I had a 1 1/2 lb. Main lobster with Baked Potato one night for $12.95. Choice of broiled or stuffed. We also had Prime Rib one night huge  slice cooked just the way we asked for it, with Baked Potato.  $12.95 these were some of their daily specials. Locals must like it too as it was packed every night.

Have a great trip wherever you stay.

Suzanne


----------



## shar (Jan 8, 2011)

We stayed in a three bedroom in the the North Village this past August. There were no problems with the unit. The condition was fine and we had lots of space. Would not hesitate to stay there again.   

Shar


----------



## Theresa9599 (Feb 1, 2011)

I just returned from a stay at Orange Lake last week.

I was originally assigned a unit in the North Village, and not only was it completely outdated, it was a complete dive.  A cabinet door fell off in the kitchen with several others ready to fall off, jets didn't work in the jetted tub, curled wallpaper border, frayed carped, a general feeling of uncleanliness...the list goes on.

Needless to say, I complained and was reassigned to a unit in the East Village.  The East Village unit was very nice!  It was clean, modern, and we were very happy there!  So although I had to give up my ground level, walk-out on to the golfcourse unit for a 5th floor unit with highway noise (on the balcony), it was well worth it.

FTR, I could not get wi-fi at the North Village, but could in the East Village.


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 1, 2011)

suzanne said:


> Sorry I can't help you with info on the North Village. We just got back from a week in a 2 bedroom at East Village. Everything had been totally redone. Unit was spotless. Everyday the staff would leave a message for any activities that the resort might be having. We did not receive a single phone call asking us to attend a TS presentation. We were asked about it at check in and told them we were not interested and they never bothered us about it again during the entire week. We had free WIFI in unit as well as free in room safe. The only thing that surprised us is that there was no midweek cleaning/towel exchange. It was fine with us as there was plenty of everything in the unit including a washer & dryer. We would definately stay in the East Village again. We have stayed in the West Village twice. That was before they started refurbishing them. Units were older but well maintained at the time. All in all Orange Lake in our opinion is a great place to stay. Just remember it is a cashless resort. You can charge to credit or debit cards or your room if you left a credit card imprint at check in.
> 
> FYI - there is a new restaurant called the Ale House just as you turn to go in the East Village Gate. Food was good and prices were very good. They also have daily food and drink specials. I had a 1 1/2 lb. Main lobster with Baked Potato one night for $12.95. Choice of broiled or stuffed. We also had Prime Rib one night huge  slice cooked just the way we asked for it, with Baked Potato.  $12.95 these were some of their daily specials. Locals must like it too as it was packed every night.
> 
> ...



This Ale House sounds interesting, is it part of Orange Lake?  We received an exchange into a 3 bedroom at the River Island section, very excited for this March.   Does anyone know if there is free wifi in the River Island section


----------



## Theresa9599 (Feb 2, 2011)

schiff1997 said:


> Does anyone know if there is free wifi in the River Island section



Yes, there should be.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 9, 2011)

schiff1997 said:


> This Ale House sounds interesting, is it part of Orange Lake?  We received an exchange into a 3 bedroom at the River Island section, very excited for this March.   Does anyone know if there is free wifi in the River Island section



No, The Ale House is not owned by OL.  It sits at the front of the property on Hwy 192 across from the Publix Supermarket.


----------



## MustangGuy (Feb 9, 2011)

*Thanks....*

Good to hear...
     Heading that way on 5/1. Last year wifi was only in two areas.


----------



## shar (Feb 12, 2011)

deleted double message


----------



## shar (Feb 12, 2011)

When we were in the North Village in a three bedroom this past August we had WiFi that worked very well. I checked email on it every day and my son did some work from the unit with no problems on connecting. Extra bonus that it was free!  Surprised about the condition that someone reported above about their unit. Ours was in fine condition. No problems and everything in good working condition. Furniture still nice and unit clean. My son (40) thought the unit was great. Friends visited us there who live in the area and commented on how nice the unit appeared.

Shar


----------



## Theresa9599 (Feb 15, 2011)

Shar, that makes me glad to know that not all North Village units are in such bad shape!!!!  Ours was definitely really, _really_ bad.... but I'm thinking it was just an exception.

Weird that I couldn't get wifi from the N. Village, though.  That?  Makes no sense at all!


----------



## Steve NH (Feb 20, 2011)

Currently at Orange Lake West
Units are in good shape -nothing in need of repair - looks like it could have very well been re-done within the past year.


Wi-Fi working here.


----------

